# Ics rom and bootmenu help please



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anyone help me out. I installed the newest cm9 version of boot menu onto gummy 1.2. Everything still works ok, it will go into boot menu but when it does I get this on the bottom and nothing seems to work. 
Error: busybox was not created in rootfs !

Anyone know what I need to do to get this working. I tried flashing it again. Same thing.

Sent from my cellular device on tapatalk2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Reflashing should fix it. Idk what to tell you. Ask WizardOfOs. He's the Creator of the boot menu

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

You need to either delete a few in needed apps in the system/app folder or convert a few to regular apps to free up some space in the system/app folder then reflash so the zip can fully flash all needed scripts

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> You need to either delete a few in needed apps in the system/app folder or convert a few to regular apps to free up some space in the system/app folder then reflash so the zip can fully flash all needed scripts
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 yes. This works. Thank you

Sent from my cellular device on tapatalk2


----------

